# Siemens Logo! 6



## oLL1 (25 April 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Wir hatten die Aufgabe bekommen ein paar Infos über LOGO! 6 heraus zu suchen..unsere Lehrer haben sich wohl auf der Industrie-Messe informiert.. da ich im Internet leider noch nichts finden konnte, wollte ich nun hier mal fragen ob jemand schon Informationen darüber parat hat..

danke euch für jede Antwort!

MFG Olli


----------



## vierlagig (25 April 2008)

*Micro Automation LOGO!* sollte den Grundbedarf an Informationen abdecken

[edit] ein aufmerksamer leser wies mich darauf hin, dass er keine informationen zu einer logo! 6 auf den seiten finden würde, das ist soweit richtig! aber 1. kann man sich da erstmal einen überblick über das logik modul LOGO! verschaffen und 2. ist mir eine 0BA6 (noch) nicht bekannt [/edit]


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 April 2008)

hallo,
http://w1.siemens.com/press/pool/de/pressemitteilungen/industry_automation/iiaas2008031622d.pdf


----------



## vierlagig (25 April 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> http://w1.siemens.com/press/pool/de/pressemitteilungen/industry_automation/iiaas2008031622d.pdf


 
mensch, wird zeit für mehr platz im keller, wa? 
da haben die aber mal wirklich entwicklungsarbeit geleistet 

[edit] übrigens gibt es in diesem pdf, marlob, liest du mit?, einen link Weitere Informationen ... führt zu dem, was ich verlinkt habe *g* [/edit]


----------



## oLL1 (25 April 2008)

na das is doch perfekt.. 

dankeschön!


----------



## zotos (25 April 2008)

Soviel zu dem Insiderwissen von maxi.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 April 2008)

hallo,
@ 4l: ich bleib erstmal bei meiner möller mfd titan, ob die die neue logo daran kommt bezweifle ich, asi, ethernet, profibus, vernetzbarkeit, vb dll, opc, das muss die neue logo erstmal können.


----------



## edison (25 April 2008)

Hier in schön:
https://www.click4business-supplies.siemens.de/Images_Artikel/E20001-A1120-P271.PDF

Wann soll das Ding denn Verfügbar sein?


----------



## marlob (25 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> …
> 
> [edit] übrigens gibt es in diesem pdf, marlob, liest du mit?, einen link Weitere Informationen ... führt zu dem, was ich verlinkt habe *g* [/edit]


Dort findet man aber trotzdem nur Infos zur Version 5. Ich denke mal das die neuen Infos zur 6er erst diese Tage nach der Messe eingepflegt werden.
Also nächste Woche noch mal reingucken


----------



## Helmut (6 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier Infos zur LOGO!0BA6:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/microsite/logo_microsite/?HTTPS=REDIR

Soll so Mitte des Jahres kommen.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## MRT (3 Juni 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Wann soll das Ding denn Verfügbar sein?



Hab heute erfahren, beim I-Center (Österreich) wo wir unsere Elektroteile kaufen, kann ab sofort die neue Logo bestellt werden. Liefertermin ist ab Anfang Juli, nächste Woche bekomm ich eine Mail mit den Preisen.


----------



## Nachbar (23 Juni 2008)

Diese würden mich auch mal interessieren....
Bei RS Components ist sie noch nicht verfügbar.

Möller Titan mit Display würde mich  ja auch interessieren, aber muß ich komplett bei 0 anfangen.


----------



## knabi (8 Juli 2008)

Ab sofort verfügbar!

Preise: (Listenpreis netto):

Logo! 12/24RC Basis: 115,00 Euro
Logo! 12/24RC Basis ohne Display: 92,00 Euro
Textdisplay: 130,00 Euro
Logo!-Soft Comfort V6.0: 49,00 Euro

Zumindest das 24V-Basismodul und die Software sind bei RS momentan verfügbar, bei SIEMENS A&D Mall zumindest auch vernummert und bepreist (hier zieht Euer persönlicher SIMATIC-Rabatt ).

Ich habe mal ein Muster bei RS geordert und auch eines bei SIEMENS, mal sehen, wann die einschlagen...

Die News-Boxen sind noch nicht freigegeben, bei RS ist zumindest die englische Variante bereits verfügbar.

Für das Textdisplay gibt es seitens SIEMENS noch keine verbindliche Aussage, vermutlich aber Ende des Monats verfügbar.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Nachbar (8 Juli 2008)

Hmm, gute Preise......... aber ich denke das ist es wert.
Vor allem kann ich dann mit dem Display im Wozi alle Temperaturen der Heizung abfragen.
Und ich hoffe mit den F1-F4 und den Curser-Tasten kann man evtl was steuern.

Falls es dazu Infos gibt..... oder evtl das neuste Handbuch zur 0BA6.....


----------



## knabi (8 Juli 2008)

Die Funktionstasten sollen als zusätzliche Eingänge im Programm zur Verfügung stehen. Genaueres kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich das Ding in den Fingern hatte ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## s.leuschke (8 Juli 2008)

Logo 6 gibts ab Juli 2008 im Handel.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Markus (8 Juli 2008)

hat khd-klaus schon eine möglichkeit zum kaskadieren der displays veorgestellt? um zb auf 15" zu kommen?


----------



## nade (8 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> hat khd-klaus schon eine möglichkeit zum kaskadieren der displays veorgestellt? um zb auf 15" zu kommen?


Also Kaskadieren von Logo´s wurde mir von einem Siemeserianer auf der Light and Building auch vorgeschlagen wo ich meinte, gibts dafür auch eine möglichkeit mit 40 Ausgänge zu schalten...
Meinte nur nachdem er mit Kaskadieren kam, ehm warum habt ihr denn die 200er Serie dabei, wenn doch sowieso alles mit der Logo geht...
Aber 15" TFT wird sich doch bestimmt an die Logo anschließen lassen


----------



## knabi (21 Juli 2008)

Moin,

hat jetzt eigenlich schon einer von Euch so ein Dingens bekommen? Meine beiden Lieferanten (RS-Components und SIEMENS MALL) schicken eine AB nach der anderen und verschieben die Liefertermine immer weiter nach hinten ....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Homer79 (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe auch vor 3 Wochen so ein Starterset bei Siemens bestellt und warte auch noch...
Soll aber ich glaube Ende des Monats da sein

Viele Grüße


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2008)

hallo,
ich glaube ihr erwartet zuviel von der kleinen kiste, mit dem display wird nichts weltbewegendes kommen, wenn ich etwas mehr brauche nehm ich die möller mfd titan, da muss man nicht nur tricksen, da muss die logo erstmal hinkommen.


----------



## Helmut (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

das was in diesem Jahr auf der L&B und der HMI von Siemens von der neuen LOGO! gezeigt wurde habe ich aber schon als sehr interessant empfunden.

An was ich mich noch erinnern kann:

Display:
Preislich günstiger als MFD, außer dem Kom-Kabel und der Stromversorgung keine weitere Verdrahtung am Display, 4 echte Funktionstasten, mehrere Sprachen, statische Texte

LOGO!:
PWM-Funktion, verbessertes Display und Hintergrundbeleuchtung, neues Programmodul incl. Batterie, mehr Programmblöcke, mehr Remanenzen, mehr Verweise, 4 analoge Eingänge am Grundgerät,  

LOGO!Soft Comfort V6:
grafische Darstellung für PI-Regler, Modemunterstützung, Online-Test für KOP

Ich bin eingentlich ein Fan der S7-200, doch für ein paar Anwendungen denke ich kann ich mit der LOGO! auch zurecht kommen. Die Programmierung ist ja doch einfach geblieben.

Leider hab ich den Prospekt der neuen LOGO! verbummelt. Ich hoffe, daß ich die Neuigkeiten noch soweit im Kopf habe.

Auf den Messen war die Präsentation aus meiner Sicht schon interessant. Vor allem, weil es sich um ein "Standard Displa"y handelt. Keine Kom-Baugruppe erforderlich, geringe Einbautiefe, günstig.

Gruss
Helmut


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Juli 2008)

hallo,
so die 6.0 software ist draussen, die grösste neuerung ist wohl die 6er logo kann analog rechnen, aber sonst nichts was mich vom hocker reisst, immer noch längen hinter möller titan.


----------



## knabi (31 Juli 2008)

Mensch Lori, sei doch nicht so . Wir z.B. haben keine Chance, Moeller einzusetzen - Kunde will alles von SIEMENS. Da freut man sich, wenn's endlich mal ein paar Verbesserungen gibt.

Meine "Testobjekte" sind immer noch nicht eingetroffen, auch die LOGO!-Soft 6 noch nicht, updaten funktioniert auch noch nicht ...wo hast Du denn die Software geordert?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gravieren (1 August 2008)

Für alle Interessierten  LOGO6:


https://www.automation.siemens.com/...aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=90452&Language=de#top




Orginal Link für Update

https://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/support/01ToolsDownloads/index.html


Karl


----------



## riesermauf (1 August 2008)

Kann ich da gratis auf die Version 6 Upgraden, verwende die Version V5.0.22.


----------



## gravieren (1 August 2008)

Hi



> Kann ich da gratis auf die Version 6 Upgraden, verwende die Version V5.0.22.


Ich denke schon.

Jedoch versuch macht "gluch"  oder so ähnlich.


Jedoch muss du das Update erst manuel downloaden und dann auf deinen Rechner starten.

"Updatebutton" von Logo 5 funktioniert NICHT.
(Soweit ich gelesen habe)


----------

